# SCSI-Controller, egal welcher, einbinden...

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hallo Leute! Ich bin grad dabei, mir eine Notfallsdiskette

für eine spezielle Aufgabe zu entwickeln. Da Wir in der

Firma auch SCSI-Geräte haben, muss natürlich auch

der SCSI-Controller eingebunden werden als Kernel

Modul.

Da ich den Red Hat 7.2 Kernel (2.4.7-10) benutze, sind

alle SCSI-Geräte und Controller als Modul ausgelagert..

wie kann ich also, ohne modprobe zu benutzen (was ich

gerade versuchte und scheiterte),  einen SCSI-Controller

erkennen und den einbinden, natürlich sofern es den

als Kernel-Modul gibt ?

Maschinen, auf dem die Notfall-CD laufen soll:

Dell PowerEdge 2650

Compaq ML370

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hi

warum baust du die funktionen nicht im kernel ein?

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Ich hab gewusst, das die Frage kommt.. ich mag jetzt ned Kernel

kompilieren unter RedHat, das ist so grauslich mit dem GCC von RH.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

den redhat gcc kenn ich net.

kannst du nicht einen anderen kernel benutzen der die controller nicht als module hat, oder geht das nicht weil du ein RH system hast?

jax

----------

## meyerm

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> wie kann ich also, ohne modprobe zu benutzen (was ich
> 
> gerade versuchte und scheiterte),  einen SCSI-Controller
> 
> erkennen und den einbinden, natürlich sofern es den
> ...

 

Vielleicht eine bloede Frage, aber lieber einmal zu viel gefragt als einmal zu wenig  :Wink: : Funktioniert denn insmod direkt? Und was ist das Problem mit modprobe?

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Danke für Eure Antworten..

Leidergottes muss ich aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen RedHat verwenden.

Ein Abkommen mit Dell und Kunde.. *bläh*    :Sad: 

wegen insmod: Jap, das geht direkt, ohne Probleme..

```
modprobe /lib/modules/2.4.7-10/kernel/drivers/scsi/*
```

...macht dagegen extrem Probleme, nämlich insofern, das sich

der ganze Rechner aufhängt.. es kommt nicht mal ein Kernel-Panic

oder dergleichen...

----------

## meyerm

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Leidergottes muss ich aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen RedHat verwenden. Ein Abkommen mit Dell und Kunde.. *bläh*   

 

Mein Beileid, sowas kenne ich  :Sad: 

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> modprobe /lib/modules/2.4.7-10/kernel/drivers/scsi/*
> ```
> ...

 

Vielleicht wieder eine blöde Frage  :Wink: 

Wie genau rufst Du modprobe auf? Genauso wie oben oder sollte das einfach nur ein Hinweis sein, dass das Problem bei allen SCSI-Modulen auftritt?

----------

